# TSA approved gun case



## Guest (May 5, 2012)

I am traveling soon and am looking for a good TSA approved gun case. Anyone have any recommendations? Horror stories welcomed. I'm taking a Ruger SR9c.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Pelican should be gtg

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

I used the Pelican a few years ago. No problem. I would suggest you have copies of both the TSA policy AND the policy of the airline you fly. I did go round and round with the desk person in New Orleans as to whether I was in compliance...showed him the policy and he backed down. I turned to my son who was 19 at the time and in the Navy and said..."This is your 2nd ammendment under attack" Everyone in line heard my loud voice also.....I was f****** pissed.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

I picked up a locked hard-sided case at Four Seasons several years ago that has held up well. If the gun is in a locked hard-sided case, your luggage does not have to be. I would of course recommend locking your luggage as normal as well.

Never had any problems getting it checked in, except for one time a ticket agent was not paying attention when I told her that I had a firearm to declare for my checked baggage. I of course had to reiterate myself. They will have you sign an orange or red declaration tag that states the firearm is unloaded and properly stored and call an attendant who will take your bag directly to TSA for screening, where it is cleared, then the attendant takes it wherever it goes to go onto the aircraft. You can accompany your bag the entire way until it goes into the luggage handling system.

Where are you headed off to?

http://www.fsguns.com/safes.html
(halfway down the page, "Secure-It Handgun Storage Safe")


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2012)

frank said:


> I picked up a locked hard-sided case at Four Seasons several years ago that has held up well. If the gun is in a locked hard-sided case, your luggage does not have to be. I would of course recommend locking your luggage as normal as well.
> 
> Never had any problems getting it checked in, except for one time a ticket agent was not paying attention when I told her that I had a firearm to declare for my checked baggage. I of course had to reiterate myself. They will have you sign an orange or red declaration tag that states the firearm is unloaded and properly stored and call an attendant who will take your bag directly to TSA for screening, where it is cleared, then the attendant takes it wherever it goes to go onto the aircraft. You can accompany your bag the entire way until it goes into the luggage handling system.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I was checking out the Secure-it, but it was sold out at Cabela's. I'm headed to 2nd Amendment friendly Wyoming and Montana for a few weeks.


----------



## firefighter39 (Apr 10, 2006)

Would it be easier to ship it by FedEx and have it show up when you get there or does it have to be shipped to an FFL dealer?


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2012)

firefighter39 said:


> Would it be easier to ship it by FedEx and have it show up when you get there or does it have to be shipped to an FFL dealer?


Firearms have to be shipped between FFL dealers, government agencies excepted.

One thing I like about SIG-Sauer is that the pistols come in hard-sided plastic cases with rings for 2 padlocks to secure it.....MSP75, I have a lockable SIG case for a gun I don't have anymore. I'm sure the Ruger would fit, so it's yours for free if you want it.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

MSP75 said:


> I'm headed to 2nd Amendment friendly Wyoming and Montana for a few weeks.


Have fun! If for some reason you end up venturing a state or two farther south, shoot me a PM. I'll show you around.


----------



## CrackPot (Sep 26, 2011)

Delta784 said:


> Firearms have to be shipped between FFL dealers, government agencies excepted.
> 
> One thing I like about SIG-Sauer is that the pistols come in hard-sided plastic cases with rings for 2 padlocks to secure it.....MSP75, I have a lockable SIG case for a gun I don't have anymore. I'm sure the Ruger would fit, so it's yours for free if you want it.


You can ship to yourself with no FFL required. FedEx or ups next day air for handguns.

I use a microvault cabled to the inside frame of my checked bag. That way you can't just steal the gun case to get the gun but have to take the entire checked bag.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

I remember being in middle school and coming home to see that familiar long rectangular box leaning against the mailbox, return address: Colt, Hartford CT. It was an AR my father had sent for a repair being returned.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

CrackPot said:


> I use a microvault cabled to the inside frame of my checked bag. That way you can't just steal the gun case to get the gun but have to take the entire checked bag.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Too bad the TSA doesn't have any qualms about stealing entire bags...
Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2012)

Delta784 said:


> Firearms have to be shipped between FFL dealers, government agencies excepted.
> 
> One thing I like about SIG-Sauer is that the pistols come in hard-sided plastic cases with rings for 2 padlocks to secure it.....MSP75, I have a lockable SIG case for a gun I don't have anymore. I'm sure the Ruger would fit, so it's yours for free if you want it.


Thanks. I still have my Sig case, also. That maybe a good idea for the ammo.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

I just put my ammo back into the box they came in and tape the ends shut so they don't pop open during "handling".

http://www.tsa.gov/travelers/airtravel/assistant/editorial_1666.shtm


----------

